# Canon 100mm f/2.0 for portraits



## Knut Skywalker (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys!
I just wanted to know if anybody of you has some experience with the 100mm f/2.0? I've read some pretty good reviews on it, but wanted to hear something from someone who actually uses it or used it in the past. It's a very unpopular lens, so there's not much to read about it on the net.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 5, 2012)

With what body (APS-C or FF) will you be using it? It's a very good portrait lens on FF, IMO it's too long on APS-C, but good for indoor sports.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> With what body (APS-C or FF) will you be using it? It's a very good portrait lens on FF, IMO it's too long on APS-C, but good for indoor sports.



+1. APS-C, you may want an 85mm F1.8 or 50mm F1.4 instead. For FF, it's one of the best lenses for portraiture.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Dec 6, 2012)

I will be using it on the 5D MkII for portraits and a little bit of concert shooting. Will the autofocus on the 5D MkII be so super-fast like the reviews stated? I have the 50mm 1.4 and was wondering if the AF was faster than that.



verysimplejason said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > With what body (APS-C or FF) will you be using it? It's a very good portrait lens on FF, IMO it's too long on APS-C, but good for indoor sports.
> ...



That sounds great! I think I'll pull the trigger after christmas then.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Dec 7, 2012)

My 100mm wasn't too useful on my 5D classic due to the lack of microfocus adjust and generally poor focus accuracy. But on my 5D Mark III it is quite delightful! Great for portraits, but you will probably want to use a tripod or monopod.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 7, 2012)

Fantastic portrait lens on both APS-c and FF.


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 7, 2012)

For what it's worth, i'm seriously considering picking up the 100mm 2.8L... I would love a side by side comparison of the two... 5d3 and would be using primarily for portraits, although having a macro feature would be nice for close ups for weddings and such...


----------



## revup67 (Dec 8, 2012)

> For what it's worth, i'm seriously considering picking up the 100mm 2.8L... I would love a side by side comparison of the two... 5d3 and would be using primarily for portraits, although having a macro feature would be nice for close ups for weddings and such...



Side note for all those who are unaware..the 100mm L 2.8 Macro USM offers a mode no other lens offers "AI Servo Macro". A very supreme lens indeed. I shot about 25 different businesses (portraits) recently, macro insect videos etc with this lens..it does not disappoint.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Side note for all those who are unaware..the 100mm L 2.8 Macro USM offers a mode no other lens offers "AI Servo Macro".



AFAIK, that mode is activated on recent bodies (7D, 1DIV, 5DIII, and 1D X) with _any_ true Canon macro lens, when the camera is set to AI Servo AF and the focus distance is 1:3 reproduction ratio or greater. So, it applies to the 100L, the 100 non-L, the 180L, etc.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> With what body (APS-C or FF) will you be using it? It's a very good portrait lens on FF, IMO it's too long on APS-C, but good for indoor sports.



+1


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Dec 9, 2012)

As I'm not planning to do Macro work in the future, i think i will pull the trigger on the 100 f/2. The 100L is out of my price range anyway. The 100 non-L macro would give me some flexibility with what i want to do but the extra stop of light and the faster autofocus will help me with portraits (bokeh) and concert shooting (low light, movement) even more.

Thanks to all of you for your advice! I really love this forum for the great people and the great things to learn here.


----------



## switters (Dec 11, 2012)

I think the 100/2 is one of Canon's most underrated lenses. I prefer it to the 85/1.8 on FF. I found the focal length to be better for portraits, and the IQ, AF and sharpness are excellent. 

I currently have the Sigma 85/1.4, but as good as it is I'm considering selling it and getting the 100/2 again.


----------

